# What can I make with these flavours



## Morph699 (16/10/16)

Hey guys,...

so ive got a 'couple' flavours in my collection but im a bit lost for idea's as to what I can make.. any assistance would be appreciated.
i have checked on e-liquid-recipes.com but im a bit flabergasted with any other idea's apart from the ones i have already made which is basically just fruity flavours. 

most should be self explanatory.
VAPO = Vapowave flavours

Cotton Candy / Ethyl Maltol
MTS Vape Wizard
Vanillin 10

acai TFA
apple VAPO
banana TFA
berries VAPO
blackberry VAPO
blackcurrant VAPO
blueberry cotton FW
bubblegum VAPO
Caramel Cinnamon Roll FW
cherry wild FW
choc mint FW
churro CAP
cloud 9 FW
cotton candy VAPO
cream fresh FA
custard VAPO
dragon fruit TFA
energy drink TFA
forest mix FA
grape VAPO
grape - white FW
grapeberry ice FW
honeydew FW
jackfruit TFA
kiwi TFA
kiwi natural FW
lemon & lime VAPO
Mango TFA
milk FW
peppermint VAPO
rainbow sherbert TFA
raspberry VAPO
red licorice TFA
rose candy TFA
spearmint VAPO
strawberry sweet CAP
strawberry taffy CAP
summer clouds FA
vanilla VAPO
watermelon candy TFA
watermelon red summer FA


----------



## Spydro (16/10/16)

IMO you should first try each new to you flavor by itself before you try to mix complex recipes with flavors you have never tried alone first in a base to find what percentage works for your tastes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## zadiac (16/10/16)

@Morph699, go here http://e-liquid-recipes.com/

Register, create your flavor stash by putting in all the flavors that you have and then click on "What can I make"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Morph699 (16/10/16)

Spydro said:


> IMO you should first try each new to you flavor by itself before you try to mix complex recipes with flavors you have never tried alone first in a base to find what percentage works for your tastes.



Ok that was expected, I have been mixing for about 2.5 months and only asked because ive exhausted my brain and e-liquid-recipes.com.



zadiac said:


> @Morph699, go here http://e-liquid-recipes.com/
> 
> Register, create your flavor stash by putting in all the flavors that you have and then click on "What can I make"



*update - oh I didnt know i could do that.

Just for interest sakes, which flavours would the vapowave ones be closest to?


----------



## zadiac (16/10/16)

@Morph699, you need to experiment bud. Check out recipes of edible stuff and try to re-create for ejuice. Other than that I have nothing for you. Good luck.
You will throw away lots of failed experiments, but that is part of it. It's just how it works.


----------



## Andre (16/10/16)

Forest Milk: FA Forest Fruit at 5 % with FA Fresh Cream at 3 %.


----------



## Soutie (16/10/16)

The one problem (if you can call it that) is you have predominantly fruit flavours, very little support flavours like creams or bakeries if you want to go that route. You can make a motherload of fruit mixes as you said but with summer on us I find myself vaping a lot more fruits than bakeries or creams. Just suits the hot weather nicely.

I see you have watermelon red summer and white grape, they both make great bases for fruity mixes. 5% watermelon or white grape with a few berries and kiwi or some other summery fruits will be a winner. FA fresh cream, CAP sweet strawberry, a half percent dragonfruit and a drop or two of vanillin will make a half decent strawberries and cream.

I have never played with the VapOwave stuff so I'm not going to comment on those flavours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (16/10/16)

@Morph699, I think it also depends on what you want to make. If you just want all-fruit mixes like Sancho or Mikes Melons, then you have an ideal flavour stash. If you want to be able to add creams/custards, desserts, bakeries, I think you would need to add some versatile and much-used flavours to your stash: 

TFA Bavarian Cream
Cap Vanilla Custard v1
TFA Vanilla Swirl
TFA Cheesecake with Graham Crust
FA Marshmallow
FA Meringue
FA Vienna Cream
FA Caramel 
TFA or Cap or FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
Inw Biscuit
FA Cookie
TFA or Cap Sweet Cream
Acetyl Pyrazine

An awful lot of recipes on ELR use one or more of the above. Even in fruit mixes. Just adding FA Custard would allow you to try almost any fruit with it to make a HIC-style Gelato.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morph699 (16/10/16)

@RichJB, 
Thanks bud. Appreciate it 

Just for interest sakes, which flavours would the vapowave ones be closest to?


----------



## Morph699 (16/10/16)

@Soutie Thank you.


----------



## Soutie (16/10/16)

TFA energy drink is quite nice to play with too. Right now I'm vaping this

1% TFA Energy drink
3% FA lychee
1% koolada

It's a winner. At anything under 1% TFA energy drink turns a fruit almost into a sherbert.

Edit: just checked my notes, I'm running 1.5% TFA energy drink but the premise is exactly the same - yummy stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Morph699 (16/10/16)

cool, sounds interesting thanks.

Interestingly enough once i added all my flavours in to the ecig recipes it only came out with 9 ex the single ones.


----------



## RichJB (16/10/16)

Morph699 said:


> @RichJB,
> Thanks bud. Appreciate it
> 
> Just for interest sakes, which flavours would the vapowave ones be closest to?



I've no idea, sorry. I have very limited experience with Vapeowave.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/16)

Soutie said:


> TFA energy drink is quite nice to play with too. Right now I'm vaping this
> 
> 1% TFA Energy drink
> 3% FA lychee
> ...



That sounds really great @Soutie 
I need to start DIY!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (16/10/16)

Morph699 said:


> Ok that was expected, I have been mixing for about 2.5 months and only asked because ive exhausted my brain and e-liquid-recipes.com.



Except for very early on I did not rely on the recipes of other folks for even ideas, and I have not tried to clone premades. But I've been mixing for about 3.5 years, and for almost all of it have successfully dreamed up my own recipes that I could do because I had learned the individual flavors themselves first. That's my way, you'll find yours.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

Soutie said:


> TFA energy drink is quite nice to play with too. Right now I'm vaping this
> 
> 1% TFA Energy drink
> 3% FA lychee
> ...


thx @Soutie ..and here i wanted to try energy drink at 8% as a single flavour...wud have been disastrous

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (16/10/16)

@Morph699 
You could give this a try :

Grapeberry Ice - 3%
White grape - 2%
Cream fresh - 1%
Cotton candy - 1,5%
Bubblegum - 5%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (16/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thx @Soutie ..and here i wanted to try energy drink at 8% as a single flavour...wud have been disastrous



At about 6% it tastes like a flat Red Bull. 8 shouldn't have been disastrous.
At about a percent with other flavors it turns things sherberty, the best way I can explain it with the litchi is those musk sweets I used to eat as a kid, that used to crumble in your mouth. Yeah that's about a spot on comparison. The litchi taste with a bit of that musk taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

thx @Soutie...gonna try 6% energy drink with 1% champagne for the sparkle..need to get caffeine flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/16)

Soutie said:


> At about 6% it tastes like a flat Red Bull. 8 shouldn't have been disastrous.
> At about a percent with other flavors it turns things sherberty, the best way I can explain it with the litchi is those musk sweets I used to eat as a kid, that used to crumble in your mouth. Yeah that's about a spot on comparison. The litchi taste with a bit of that musk taste and.



@Soutie, you have to try make us a fizzy redbull some day - not a "flat" one.
Maybe a topic for another thread


----------



## Soutie (16/10/16)

Silver said:


> @Soutie, you have to try make us a fizzy redbull some day - not a "flat" one.
> Maybe a topic for another thread




I'm up to the task @Silver

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

@Silver...agree with that..need to crack this one...currently sitting in the lab with my mad scientist apron on..@Soutie will let u know how the caffeine works out..putting my order in tonight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

wow guys...stop the bus!...fw caffeine is not caffeine flavour...its real bloody caffeine..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (16/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> wow guys...stop the bus!...fw caffeine is not caffeine flavour...its real bloody caffeine..



There is an actual caffeine 'flavourant'? Good Lord, I don't know if I would trust that. I'll have a cup of coffee thankyouverymuch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/10/16)

Soutie said:


> There is an actual caffeine 'flavourant'? Good Lord, I don't know if I would trust that. I'll have a cup of coffee thankyouverymuch!


ja not a good idea...check this link out..they selling nicotine free caffeine loaded vape pens in the US...scary reading

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_55c8c514e4b0f1cbf1e5a202


----------



## Soutie (16/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> ja not a good idea...check this link out..they selling nicotine free caffeine loaded vape pens in the US...scary reading
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_55c8c514e4b0f1cbf1e5a202



Good lord that is scary, and on a cigalike too. I have witnessed someone having a caffeine overdose (too many red bulls in too short a time) To the point we had to rush her to the ER. Luckily she was fine but it was a real eye opener. 

vaping it is a bit of a step too far IMHO especially in the world of sub-ohm vaping and 200+ watt mods. Asking for trouble if you ask me.


----------



## Morph699 (16/10/16)

KZOR said:


> @Morph699
> You could give this a try :
> 
> Grapeberry Ice - 3%
> ...



This is really good, I thought the bubblegum would be too much but its actually great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (16/10/16)

@Morph699 
Should be good ...... it's my recipe. 
Glad you enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/10/16)

@Soutie something u mentioned here abt sherbert feel got me gng. international forums the guys only had luck with tfa energy at 50 50 ratio

i dropped the champagne as it was creating a dry mouthfeel (typical champagne feel) pushed the energy to 13% with 2% fw cherry berry 0.5% tfa blueberry and 0.5% koolada. we getting somewhere. wanna get booysen berry and sub for cherry berry at 50 50 ratio - much better mouth feel. the 13% energy and 50% pg gives sherberty feel which is the fizz in energy drinks.

atleast we have the fizz now

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soutie (23/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Soutie something u mentioned here abt sherbert feel got me gng. international forums the guys only had luck with tfa energy at 50 50 ratio
> 
> i dropped the champagne as it was creating a dry mouthfeel (typical champagne feel) pushed the energy to 13% with 2% fw cherry berry 0.5% tfa blueberry and 0.5% koolada. we getting somewhere. wanna get booysen berry and sub for cherry berry at 50 50 ratio - much better mouth feel. the 13% energy and 50% pg gives sherberty feel which is the fizz in energy drinks.
> 
> atleast we have the fizz now



13% energy, to be honest I haven't tried it over 5% yet but worth a shot. Got champagne on Friday and haven't had a chance to play with it yet. Maybe try give TFA Acai a bash in place of cherry berry. The cherry berry has a very 'red' taste if I recall where as acai is a little darker. Haven't played with booysenberry yet but it's one of those that's on my endless wishlist.

Gonnna have to do a little playing tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/10/16)

Soutie said:


> 13% energy, to be honest I haven't tried it over 5% yet but worth a shot. Got champagne on Friday and haven't had a chance to play with it yet. Maybe try give TFA Acai a bash in place of cherry berry. The cherry berry has a very 'red' taste if I recall where as acai is a little darker. Haven't played with booysenberry yet but it's one of those that's on my endless wishlist.
> 
> Gonnna have to do a little playing tomorrow



@Soutie ..thanks pgonna give acai a shot tonight. just tested at 13% and u definitely get that energy drink taste in the background. flavour doesnt increase as % go up but fizz effect does. disappointed with champagne tbh


----------



## Soutie (23/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Soutie ..thanks pgonna give acai a shot tonight. just tested at 13% and u definitely get that energy drink taste in the background. flavour doesnt increase as % go up but fizz effect does. disappointed with champagne tbh




Nice I'll give it a try. Hopefully I'll find something to do with champagne, I hate having a flavour I have no use for, every time I look at my stash they taunt me. It's as though they know their only use is to make me realize I wasted the money on them


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/10/16)

Soutie said:


> Nice I'll give it a try. Hopefully I'll find something to do with champagne, I hate having a flavour I have no use for, every time I look at my stash they taunt me. It's as though they know their only use is to make me realize I wasted the money on them


@Soutie...tell me abt it...thinking champagne and orange


----------



## Soutie (23/10/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Soutie...tell me abt it...thinking champagne and orange



Yup FA orange is one of them for me. 

But champagne and FA orange together....hmmmm champagne breakfast on the beach.


----------



## WianGuse (23/10/16)

Try Strawberry Sweet with White Grape and Kiwi.
I usually just use 10% Strawberry Sweet with 6% Kiwi Double and maybe a few drops of Koolada. 

Also Rainbow Sherbet at about 12% with a few drops of Blackcurrant should be nice!


----------



## kev mac (23/10/16)

Morph699 said:


> Hey guys,...
> 
> so ive got a 'couple' flavours in my collection but im a bit lost for idea's as to what I can make.. any assistance would be appreciated.
> i have checked on e-liquid-recipes.com but im a bit flabergasted with any other idea's apart from the ones i have already made which is basically just fruity flavours.
> ...


Though I mix my adv,a simple ry4 menthol I'm far from a mix master.i must say l quite like cotton candy by itself.


----------

